# Cen-Tech 6" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight



## this_is_nascar (Nov 2, 2004)

*Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight*

I'm looking for an inexpensive tool to get various measurements on small items. I don't need the precision that one would need to duplicate a part, however I would like a fairly accurate measurement. Does anyone have any experience this THIS unit? Will this serve my needs for items under 6-inches?


----------



## LitFuse (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight*

That unit can't be beat for the price. I think they're on sale for like $16.99 right now; that's a steal.

Peter


----------



## LitFuse (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight*

Ray, see this thread. 

Peter

_Duh- I just clicked on your link and see that they are actually $15.99---- even better!_


----------



## unnerv (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight*

yeah they work great. I had my dad test a set on a calibation block that was 1" and it came up exactly 1.000 when new. I have not had him test it again but I have two of the 6 inch and two of the 8 inch and use them all the time. Can't beat the price.


----------



## PEU (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight*

I say go for it unless you need bigger digits /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

I have the bigger digits one, It cost me $20 shipped from an eBay auction 







besides digit size, their are the same and both work just great.


Pablo


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freight*

Thanks guys. Going to order it now.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

You might also look at the 4 inch model. The 6 inch is actually more like 8 or 9 inches long. The jaws of the 4 inch are smaller too, so they will sometimes fit in places that the 6 inch won't fit.

I bought 3 of the 6 inch last month to play with. I cut the jaws off one to see if I can mount it to the compound for use as a DRO. I plan to cut the inside jaws (the pointed ones) off the second one so it will fit in tight spaces better when measuring outter dimensions. I will cut the outside jaws off the third to use for inside measurements only.

Has anyone figured out how these work? I see no optical scales and running my thumb across the underside of the module (when unscrewed from the steel rule) results in strange numbers. I don't think it's resistance based. I did not see an encoder wheel. If I take the clip off the bottom I get almost 8 inches of travel AND the displayed number increases as long as it's on the black rule.

Hmmmmm.

Daniel


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

To me, it's kind of funny. The only electronic measuring stuff I use is the digital readouts on my mill and lathe. I have a set of Mititoyo (mechanical) digital micrometers I bought c1970 but have never owned a digital caliper. I am a proponent of _dial_ calipers as they beat the heck out of staring at a vernier and doing some mental math! Now why doesn't Mitutoyo make a supercute 4" dial caliper like Harbor Freight sells for ~$15? I bought one for home and one for work, and they are *pocketable!* They check out great on a gage block(!) (But heaven help you after you have dropped it on a cement floor!) (Makes a very unique/distinct noise in the process, making every machinist within earshot grimace. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

Ray, remember to (prior to use) wipe both jaws with your finger, close and zero them.

Larry


----------



## riscfaktor (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

Digital calipers of this type (mine are all Mitutoyo) use a magnetic tape incorporated into the front of the rule. some degree of care should be made to keep this free of debris and protect it from getting all beat up. Provided those harborfreight ones are accurate as people stated, those prices are awesome and almost border on disposable.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

You can get the other sizes at great prices.

Here's the sale item numbers for "order from printed catalog"...
4 inch 47256-6hfa $14.99
8 inch 47260-2hfa $29.99
12 inch 47261-3hfa $39.99

If you enter these numbers in their search they will show the current price. If you click on the "order from printed catalog" link you will see the sale price.

These codes are from the catalog 648B- fall/2004. They should be good for a loong time, usually till they stop selling that model.

Daniel


----------



## mrsinbad (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

I bought this over a year ago for $19.99 and I'm on my second set of batteries. I love it and for the price it is fantastic value.


----------



## pryan (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

I ordered the Cen-Tech 6" Digital Caliper, seems like a fantastic deal.


----------



## CNC Dan (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*

Has anyone figured out how these work? I see no optical scales and running my thumb across the underside of the module (when unscrewed from the steel rule) results in strange numbers. 
Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]

Inductive or capaitance coupled to the scale.

Dan


----------



## rdshores (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

The capacitance coupled ones are sensitive to fluids and high humidity. The inductive coupled ones aren't.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

I'm thinking about cutting one down to fit a spot on my key duplicating machine. If that works, I have other uses that may be worthwhile. What would be the effect of using 3 inches out of the middle of the black scale?

Daniel


----------



## rdshores (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

Should work fine. I made a digital tire tread depth guage(racing tires) out of one once.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

$15.99 is a great deal. $4 shipping is reasonable.

What's absolute BS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif is the $6 they want to charge for "handling". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Ya, this is a great deal at $16, until you factor in the $10 in other charges. It then becomes only a borderline "deal". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

Anyone know how to get around the "handling" charge? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## PEU (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

look at the ebay link in my previous post: $20 shipped.


Pablo


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

[ QUOTE ]
*CNC Dan said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*

Has anyone figured out how these work? I see no optical scales and running my thumb across the underside of the module (when unscrewed from the steel rule) results in strange numbers. 
Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]

Inductive or capacitance coupled to the scale.

Dan 

[/ QUOTE ]

Will it cause problems if I drill holes through the scale to mount it? I've not been able to deduce the underlying principle here. It manages to know where it is even if I turn the unit off before sliding the jaws apart, then turn it on again. I don't want to ruin the calibration by grinding down something that I should not.

Daniel


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

Mine arrived the other day. It's pretty nice, although I haven't really used it yet. The build quality seems outstanding.


----------



## CNC Dan (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Cen-Tech 6\" Digital Caliper from Harbor Freigh*

[ QUOTE ]
*gadget_lover said:*

Will it cause problems if I drill holes through the scale to mount it? I've not been able to deduce the underlying principle here. It manages to know where it is even if I turn the unit off before sliding the jaws apart, then turn it on again. I don't want to ruin the calibration by grinding down something that I should not.

Daniel 

[/ QUOTE ]

The on/off button only blanks the diplay. It is still on inside.
You should be able to use the undamaged portion of the scale.

There are sensors that detect a pattern of traces under the epoxy scale. It keeps track of the traces movment and displays the result.

Dan


----------

